# Adult Art Advice/Suggestions Showing Human Females



## soldier (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone:

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post. I came here because I thought this would be the best place to seek answers to my question. I hope that someone can give me the information I'm looking for without any judgements.

I'm new to the whole "furry/yiff" thing, if that's the correct terminology. But I do like adult entertainment. Very recently, I happened to come across an adult comic series online that looked interesting. Specifically, it was the "_Fall of Little Red Riding Hood" _series by adult "furry" comic artist Jay Naylor. I tried to attach a picture of the cover art for the comic. But it won't let me. Anyway, I was very intrigued by the series that I read all of it, and then went on to his website to see what other material he had there.

I read all of his material that featured human females because those were my favorites. Now I am trying to find out if there are any other artists or artworks out there that feature "furry" males with human females. From my searches online, most of the adult "furry" art material that I have found shows either all "furry" creatures, or male humans with female "furries," which I am not as interested in seeing. Aside from those few pieces by Jay Naylor, I have not been able to find any adult art works that show "furry" males with human females.

If anyone can give me advice or suggestions on where I can find quality adult art of male "furry" creatures with human females, I would greatly appreciate it.

I look forward to your suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't point you to artists who do this subject matter. I've seen it frequently, but it's not something I thought about really. I just know of two pics by a master artist named Eltonpot (NSFW) of the top of my head. Sorry.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 5, 2012)

I've seen human females with alien males, and alien males often look animalistic in some way, so you might try searching for that.  Usually stuff with human woman and nonhuman men is marketed at women, though, so it's more often written than drawn.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's one that was recently uploaded. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8795595/ (nsfw, obviously) 

Perhaps if you did a keyword search at e261 or whatever the latest furry imagedump place is, you might have more luck.


----------



## soldier (Sep 6, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I just know of two pics by a master artist named Eltonpot (NSFW) of the top of my head. Sorry.


Thanks. I tried looking him up. But couldn't find anything by him that matched what I was looking for.





sunandshadow said:


> I've seen human females with alien males, and alien males often look animalistic in some way, so you might try searching for that.  Usually stuff with human woman and nonhuman men is marketed at women, though, so it's more often written than drawn.


There's a lot of that in hentai, which I also like. But ever since I saw the "furry" artwork of Jay Naylor, I've been looking for more artwork like that. There is a lot of "furry" artwork around, including a lot with human males, but almost none showing human females. I don't know why this type appears to be so rare. I think it's pretty hot, and wish there was a lot more of it.





Toraneko said:


> Here's one that was recently uploaded. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8795595/ (nsfw, obviously)


When I go to that link, I just get a page that says. "System Message: You are not allowed to view this image." Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 6, 2012)

soldier said:


> When I go to that link, I just get a page that says. "System Message: You are not allowed to view this image." Am I doing something wrong?



You need an FA account to view adult images :V


----------

